# Sticky  [RADIO] HTC Incredible 2 Radios [PG32IMG.zip] (Updated: 20 Sept 2011)



## gu1dry

Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
 * thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
 * if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
 * YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
 * finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Incredible 2 needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.


Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Incredible 2.
Make sure the filename is *PG32IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder). 
Connect the HTC Incredible 2 to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


adb push PG32IMG.zip /sdcard/PG32IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PG32IMG.zip

*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader


The HTC Incredible 2 will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Incredible 2 normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Froyo-based RUUs:*

From the 0.0.0.330336 RUU:
*0.86.50.0123*
md5: e412e3ce52e313d8a4838b8924830338

From the 0.92.1401.0 RUU:
*0.98.50.0302*
md5: d5741b75a0daa3d35dfe32c8b2df3bb9 

From the 1.08.1401.0 RUU:
*0.99.50.0401*
md5: e01e4255da750844dee758dcff86da65

From the 1.08.1401.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.08.1401.0 RUU_

From the 1.30.1401.3 RUU:
*0.99.50.0323_2*
md5: bf5a93ec531aabcd05f78c2131b025a3

From the 1.34.605.4 RUU (HTC Incredible 2 Stock):
*0.99.01.0225_2*
md5: 3b78b7fa690fe883196b44f584510cef


*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

From the 2.13.1401.4 RUU:
*1.01.50.0701*
md5: 82e7428264da622042e2e1e983363609 

From the 2.18.605.3 RUU:
*1.09.01.0622*
md5: 028bc6539fd60d51ad87993783ea59af

From the 2.18.605.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.18.605.3 RUU_

From the 3.02.605.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.18.605.3 RUU_

From the 3.06.1401.0 RUU:
*1.01.50.0817*
md5: 15c0ebcd689a22c0a5f37991435b813f

From the 4.08.605.3 RUU:
*1.09.01.0722*
md5: 68da1874afe8f2e0e202ef96ece52189


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 1.01.50.0817 radio from the 3.06.1401.0 RUU.


----------



## wakeforsoul

1.01.50.0817 Breaks my Verizon US Dinc2.


----------



## gu1dry

wakeforsoul said:


> 1.01.50.0817 Breaks my Verizon US Dinc2.


All x.xx.50.xxxx radios are pulled from RUUs for a Chinese CDMA carrier, therefore they may not connect to Verizon.


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 1.09.01.0722 radio from the 4.08.605.3 RUU.


----------



## abqnm

Thanks for uploading 0722! For those with signal issues I recommend it. I pulled it from jcase's unsigned system dump last night and have been running it for 12 hours or so and so far so good on MIUI. Signal levels seem improved and a bit more consistent now. Hope it stays that way. Now I can get almost the same signal readings as my OG Droid sitting right next to the dinc2. With 0622 the dinc2 was always 10-20dbm less than the OG. Now they are almost equal.


----------



## ph1nn

1. Please mark the latest radio. Or should it be assumed the bottom one is the latest?
2. Is flashing the radio permanent or does it need to be reflashed with every ROM update/change?


----------



## abqnm

1.09.01.0722 is the current Verizon radio. The radio will stay regardless of rom so you only need to flash it once. Good luck!


----------



## pickaxe300

The 722 radio has improved my reception greatly. Where i would only have 0-1 bars, i now can sometimes get 4. (Something before the 722 radio that i have never experienced...lol) Flashed super easy and no problems since..


----------



## Timmer1992

I dont mean to be a n00b here but what exactly is the reason for doing this? Does it improve the service? Does it uncap the speed? Is it just something you need for different roms?


----------



## adamwhiles

Doing a radio update is like basically updating the firmware for the radio(3G, WiFi etc.) Think of it like updating the OS for the radio with bug fixes and improvements. These updates can potentially increase signal strength or increase battery life. These radio's are pushed to your phone with OTA carrier updates such as when you receive an update from Froyo to Gingerbread, this radio would be included in the update from your carrier. This does not get updated when you dial *228(if your on Verizon).

Make sure you select the correct radio and you do compare the md5 hashes because most times that a phone gets bricked it is while doing a radio update







Hope that helps you out.

BTW. This is also referred to sometimes as baseband updates


----------



## fixxxer2012

Anybody pull the new radio from todays ota update?


----------



## abqnm

From the 5.10.605.9 OTA:
Radio Version 1.09.01.1111 (US Verizon)

http://www.multiupload.com/TF7VKFLCB1
md5: 700956620392E953B212C85510788795

Been running it since yesterday AM. No increase in signal for me, but I do not see the random drops to -100dbm or lower anymore which is an improvement.


----------



## fredwithanf

I've got a couple of noobian questions:

How do I determine which radio I should be using?
I'm currently running MIUI 1.12.9 - will this radio play nicely with that?

I'm just looking to fix the audio issues that this ROM seems to have and although I've heard that the aeroevan aosp 0.7 radio works well, I can't seem to download it through the links in this thread.


----------



## sic789

the only way to know what will work best is to try them out and see what happens the audio fix your referring to is in the kernel not the radio you dont flash these like you would a kernel. aeroevan is a kernel not a radio.


----------



## abqnm

sic789 said:


> the only way to know what will work best is to try them out and see what happens the audio fix your referring to is in the kernel not the radio you dont flash these like you would a kernel. aeroevan is a kernel not a radio.


Lol aeroevan is a person not a kernel. He builds a kernel. And for MIUI 0.7BFS from Aeroevan is the right one. The first 0.7 listed is the BFS one you need. It doesn't say BFS but if you don't get the CFS one then you are fine.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## phillyfisher

can someone tell me how to see which radio i am currently on?


----------



## jellybellys

phillyfisher said:


> can someone tell me how to see which radio i am currently on?


What version of the stock rom were you on before throwing on a custom rom?
If you were on 2.3.4 you have the latest one posted by abqnm above.
If you were on 2.3.3 or froyo, then you don't have the latest one.


----------



## phillyfisher

jellybellys said:


> What version of the stock rom were you on before throwing on a custom rom?
> If you were on 2.3.4 you have the latest one posted by abqnm above.
> If you were on 2.3.3 or froyo, then you don't have the latest one.


I was on 2.3.4... I was sure if the Miui rom i installed downgraded my radio. I see in my recovery that it say radio: 1.09.01.111

****edit**** ok i figured out i am on the latest radio version... its amazing what a little reading can do.


----------



## dimitri407

Can someone post the latest Radio? 1.09.01.111? The link above is not working.


----------



## jellybellys

You can grab it from the latest RUU. I posted a thread with the latest ruu, just clear everything out of the ruu but the radio.img file and then flash it. If you can't figure it out, I can do it for you and upload it 


dimitri407 said:


> Can someone post the latest Radio? 1.09.01.111? The link above is not working.


----------



## dimitri407

jellybellys said:


> You can grab it from the latest RUU. I posted a thread with the latest ruu, just clear everything out of the ruu but the radio.img file and then flash it. If you can't figure it out, I can do it for you and upload it


Thanks for the info man.


----------



## elicik

jellybellys said:


> You can grab it from the latest RUU. I posted a thread with the latest ruu, just clear everything out of the ruu but the radio.img file and then flash it. If you can't figure it out, I can do it for you and upload it


I'm having trouble with it, reupload please


----------



## abqnm

http://minus.com/mbe9D6CHWq/

That is the 1111 radio.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Black_Lion

Can anyone please tell me if changing the radio (and WHICH ONE must I use) will help me to enable 3G on Argentina? Here de 3g band seems to be 1900/850 which the Dinc2 is suposed to support.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jellybellys

Looks like all the radios in the OP are dead links.


----------



## abqnm

jellybellys said:


> Looks like all the radios in the OP are dead links.


Yep. I posted the .1111 radio a few posts back. I will try to remember to repost the other radios when I get home. I only have the GB radios to post for Verizon. If you are looking for the Chinese ones I can't help you.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Looks like all the radios in the OP are dead links.


Just noticed OP links are back up for anyone wondering.


----------

